# RISPERDAL/RISPERIDONE?



## JumpJump (Jun 24, 2009)

Risperidone?

Saw a new psychiatrist today, private - since the free psych doctors live behind a wall of their own apathy and are incapable of doing anything other than upping doses of Seroquel.

?140, one hour, and the guy didn't give much time to the idea of DPD. I think he suspects pyschosis, anxiety, bipolarity or God knows what else. Anyway I mentioned the treatments tried by Sierra, etc, but didn't have the details with me...so I'm stuck with this script for now.

But here's the thing, Wiki says COMMON SIDE-EFFECTS of this drug include ANXIETY and DYSPHORIA, two of the things I really want to avoid/escape.

I don't feel right going ahead with this. What do you think?

I'm going back next time armed with papers more informed than he is...


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

if you don't feel right don't do it. I dont know much about this med but isn't it used for schizophrenic patients? you are not schizophrenic so i doubt it would help. I would be very careful with any kind of medication, benzo's help a lot of people and helped me but they are extremely addictive so you have to watch out.

michael.


----------



## Borisus (Nov 13, 2009)

I've been on this medication before but it did not improve matters. I often felt like there was a pounding uneasy feeling in my chest. I would not recommend it. These feelings only came on after 3 weeks use though, so perhaps it would be different for you.


----------

